# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  MM Innsbruck 2018

## Googol

Joukkueaika-ajo (naisilla suht sama ilman mäkeä)



Aika-ajo (naisilla 28,5 km pienemmillä mäillä):



Maantie (naisilla siis tuohon WE asti):



Ei taida tarvita Lottaa jännittää. Muuten ihan kiva, että on välillä kunnon mäkinenkin reitti. Ja aika-ajot tarpeeksi pitkät.

----------


## Velluz

Katoin kanssa noita aamulla ja totesin saman, että joukkueaika-ajossa korkeintaan on Lotan mahis. Miesten maantie kuin tehty Valverdelle. 

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ilpokyllonen

> Katoin kanssa noita aamulla ja totesin saman, että joukkueaika-ajossa korkeintaan on Lotan mahis. Miesten maantie kuin tehty Valverdelle. 
> 
> Brutaali on maantiekisojen reitti. Kovimpia aikoihin , oliskohan Mendrisiossa ollut nousumetrit samaa luokkaa.
> Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## FatBrolin

Jaakolle täydellinen reitti. Vamos!

----------


## plr

Miesten maantieajon viimeisen nousun jyrkin kohta:

https://youtu.be/ylBDcKNT2l8?t=2m36s

Tuolla käytiin viikko sitten paikan päällä ja olihan se aika jyrkkä paikka.  :Hymy:

----------


## Zorbuli

Mikäs kanava näyttää kisat. Eurosport, Yle vai joku muu?

----------


## kukavaa

UCIn YouTube kanavalta tullee. Edellisinä vuosina ainakin.

----------


## Munarello

^Juu, näyttäisi näyttävän. Nyt sunnuntaina on kaksi streamia tulossa eli naisten ja miesten Team Time Trialit. 
Naiset 10:10 CEST:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUgai0tOkg8
Miehet 14:40 CEST:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNn7CjrE3zw

Sääh, onkos se nyt Suomen ajassa tunti lisää eli 11:10 ja 15:40..?

----------


## buhvalo

Miesten RD:stä vetokuponki sisään hyvissä ajoin, puolimäkijalalliselle irtiottajalle pieni paperi.

----------


## Googol

Hiihdossa kun on tottunut, että väliaikapisteitä on vähintään 10 minuutin välein, niin uksi väliaikapiste tunnin kisassa on todella surkeaa. Enkä ole ainakaan huomannut GPS ajanottoakaan.

----------


## Jabadabado

Cervelo Bigla ei ole mukana naisten aika-ajossa? Ei siis Lottaa tänään mukana, harmi.

Kovaa mennään, eka reilu 20km ja keskari lähes 52km/h. Eikä kovimmat tiimit ole vielä edes väliaikapisteessä.

----------


## Laroute

Mitkä mahtavat olla nuo valkoiset tulpat sieraimissa kun CCC tallin kaverit lämmittelivät trainereilla?

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Mitkä mahtavat olla nuo valkoiset tulpat sieraimissa kun CCC tallin kaverit lämmittelivät trainereilla?



Muillakin on jotain vastaavaa näkynyt. Oletan että tarkoitus pitää sieraimet auki jotta hapen otto olisi maksimaalista.

----------


## buhvalo

Pumpulia. Joillakin oli Earit, heikkoa anatomian tuntemusta. Niihin kai laitetaan jotakin mikä aukaisee onteloita/hengitysteitä. 

Melko skeidaa tämä UCI kanavan lähetys. Ennen TTT:n alkua katsoin hetken UCI:n trial lähetystä, siihenkin oli panostettu vähän enemmän selotusksen tason ja asiantuntemuksen suhteen.

----------


## Jabadabado

Minusta ihan riittävä selostus. Toki vois siellä joku asiantuntijapari olla äänessä. Muuten ihan hyvää seurantaa.

Kovaa mentiin molemmissa, niin miehissä kuin naisissa. Mielenkiintoista nähdä kuinka kovaa mennään henkilökohtaisessa aika-ajossa. Miehissä saatiin vähän yllättäen Quickstep voittajaksi. Jatkuuko yllätykset?

----------


## buhvalo

U-23 miehissä tanskan Bjerg otti toisen peräkkäisen mestaruuden, vasta 19 vuotiaana.

----------


## JonneK

Belgian 18-vuotias Remco Evenepoel voitti äsken kultaa junnumiesten aika-ajossa. Keskari 50km/h (junnuvälityksillä) ja 1min 23 sekkaa ennen kakkosta. 

Huikean lahjakas kaveri joka junnuvuosina pelannut jalkapalloa ja ajoi ekaa kertaa maantiepyörällä vuonna 2017. Tullaan varmasti kuulemaan hänestä paljon ja hän onkin tehnyt sopimuksen Quickstepin kanssa joten ajaa ProTour tasolla ensi kaudesta alkaen. Jotkut nimittävät häntä jopa uudesksi kannibaaliksi.

----------


## Jabadabado

Yläpuolelle: Hurja kaveri tuo Remco, varmasti nuoresta miehestä kuullaan vielä jos vaan pysyy ehjänä ja kehitys jatkuu nykyisellä tasolla.

Tänään sitten naiset elite (ja Lotta) tulessa henkilökohtaisen aika-ajon merkeissä, klo 15:40 mennään siis. Pitää katsoa jos kerkeäisi töistä kotiin tuota katsomaan. Lotta itseasiassa lähtee aikataulun mukaan matkaan klo 16:37, no siihen mennessä kerkeän kyllä kotiin.

Tässä naisten lähtöjärjestys:
https://www.innsbruck-tirol2018.com/..._StartList.PDF

----------


## Munarello

Oliko sukkasääntöihin tullut muutoksia? En varmaan ole ainoa, joka kiinnitti huomionsa esim hollantilaisnaisten aerosukkien pituuteen.

----------


## Jabadabado

Tuplat poistettu.

----------


## Jabadabado

Taidettiin sanoa että sukkasääntö on poistettu. Tuskin ne sukilla kolmoisvoittoa otti.

Ja se Michelton-Scott joukkueen kypärä on kyllä susiruma.

----------


## Paolo

> Ja se Michelton-Scott joukkueen kypärä on kyllä susiruma.



Joskus uuden näköiset jutut tarvitsee aikaa ennen kuin niihin silmä tottuu, mutta täytyy myöntää, että tuossa on kyllä tekemistä.

----------


## villef

Ei sitten vissiin korvaajaa Lotalle löydy maantielle? Vai onko liian myöhäistä sääntöjen mukaan?

----------


## Esa S

Olisihan sinne voinut alunperinkin laittaa useamman kuskin, Lotan keräämien pisteiden avulla, mutta ei nyt syystä tai toisesta laitettu.

----------


## tempokisu

> Oliko sukkasääntöihin tullut muutoksia? En varmaan ole ainoa, joka kiinnitti huomionsa esim hollantilaisnaisten aerosukkien pituuteen.



Saa kai sitä sukkahousuillakin ajaa? tosin ne ei auta ( kokeiltu on, ikinä en enää laita sukkahousuja, kamala niillä on ajaa ).

Höh, laittakaa kuvaa rumasta kypärästä ja pitkistä sukista, kiitos!

----------


## VesaP

> Höh, laittakaa kuvaa rumasta kypärästä ja pitkistä sukista, kiitos!



https://keyassets.timeincuk.net/insp.../2018/09/2.jpg

----------


## JupiteriUkko

Yksi versio kypärästä ja sukista:

"Van Vleuten" cyclingnews
Hyvältä näyttää ajoasento. Kypärä aika kolkko. Nämä sukat oli ehkä pisimmät.

Edit: Aha Vesa ehti jo sama kuva.

----------


## tempokisu

^ no niin onkin ruma kypärä, mutta ihan normaalit sukat. Mutta mulla on paremmat jalkalihakset, olen itekin kateellinen silloisilleni koipilihaksillen, ja kaikki on sävy sävyyn:



kuva on Kälviän ism-temposta 2003, voitin reilusti vaikka sähkövaihteet sanoi sateella yhteistyösopimuksensa irti.

----------


## OJ

Oliko siellä Itävallassa joku kisa käynnissä tänään? Näyttää enemmän veriloylyltä.

----------


## pulmark

^ Hieno kuva tempokisusta. Aerohanskoille ja levykiekolle ei ollut tarvetta ?.

Tänään R. Dennis todella ylivoimainen miesten 50+km aika-ajossa 1.21 erolla Dumouliniin.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Lähellä oli etteikö Dumoulin olisi tippunut kolmanneksi.

----------


## Esa S

Lotta ajaa sittenkin maantien tukeakseen Viiviä, joka on ensikertalainen. Reittihän ei alunperinkään ollut Lotalle sopiva liian mäkisenä, mutta ei se ole sen paremmin sopiva kellekään muulle suomalaiselle.

----------


## ilmora

Onhan siellä mukana Jaakko Hänninen. Hänninen ei mäkiä pelkää.

----------


## tempokisu

> Lotta ajaa sittenkin maantien tukeakseen Viiviä, joka on ensikertalainen. Reittihän ei alunperinkään ollut Lotalle sopiva liian mäkisenä, mutta ei se ole sen paremmin sopiva kellekään muulle suomalaiselle.



ja höpöhöpö, ei se ole reitin vika. Mäkinen maasto oli ainakin mulle aina etu; lähinnä siksi että se oli muille ei-etu. Toi on ihan höpöä että "reitti ei sovi minulle", pitää reenata reittiä varten eikä selitellä. Piste. Eikös ne kaikki suomalaiset maantiellä keskeyttäny EM-kisoissa, miten MM-kisat olisi yhtään helpompi juttu? keskeytttävät kaikki todennäköisesti. Mä en ymmärrä miksi pitää ulkomaille asti lähteä keskeyttämään. Kisa pitää ajaa loppuun asti jos terveydellisiä ongelmia ei tule. Ja jos tulee kysymys kuuluu miksi lähdetään kipeenä kisailemaan.

Jaa kuulemma oli niin väsy, no voi hyvänen aika kotiin lepäämään sitten. Mä en nyt ollenkaan ymmärrä näitä selityksiä. 
Muut oli parempia, on ainoa selitys, ainoastaan terveysongelmat on sitten syy mutta niistä ei käsittääkseni ole ...

tulkoot sanomista, mutta totuushan toi on. Olin väsyny....ei hyvänen aika miksi pitää sitten lähteä MM-kisoihin? Mua ei päästetty vaikka olisin ollu hyvässä kunnossa enkä ollu yhtään väsyny.

----------


## buhvalo

Dumoulin hyytyi yllättävästi vielä viimeisellä sektorilla. Eikä Dennisin vauhtikaan ylämäkeen vastannut odotuksia, siis se että oli Dumouliniakin 35s nopeampia. Vaan olihan se smoothia ajoa Dennisiltä, ei mitään ylimääräistä rimpuilua tai runnomista.

----------


## Googol

> Toi on ihan höpöä että "reitti ei sovi minulle", pitää reenata reittiä varten eikä selitellä. Piste.



Tokihan sitä kannattaa reenata ollakseen keskinkertainen kaikessa sen sijaan, että olisi hyvä jossain.

----------


## FP3

> ja höpöhöpö, ei se ole reitin vika. Mäkinen maasto oli ainakin mulle aina etu; lähinnä siksi että se oli muille ei-etu. Toi on ihan höpöä että "reitti ei sovi minulle", pitää reenata reittiä varten eikä selitellä. Piste. Eikös ne kaikki suomalaiset maantiellä keskeyttäny EM-kisoissa, miten MM-kisat olisi yhtään helpompi juttu? keskeytttävät kaikki todennäköisesti. Mä en ymmärrä miksi pitää ulkomaille asti lähteä keskeyttämään. Kisa pitää ajaa loppuun asti jos terveydellisiä ongelmia ei tule. Ja jos tulee kysymys kuuluu miksi lähdetään kipeenä kisailemaan.
> 
> Jaa kuulemma oli niin väsy, no voi hyvänen aika kotiin lepäämään sitten. Mä en nyt ollenkaan ymmärrä näitä selityksiä. 
> Muut oli parempia, on ainoa selitys, ainoastaan terveysongelmat on sitten syy mutta niistä ei käsittääkseni ole ...
> 
> tulkoot sanomista, mutta totuushan toi on. Olin väsyny....ei hyvänen aika miksi pitää sitten lähteä MM-kisoihin? Mua ei päästetty vaikka olisin ollu hyvässä kunnossa enkä ollu yhtään väsyny.



Täysin totta edellä lainattu, tasan samaa mieltä

----------


## Esa S

> Tokihan sitä kannattaa reenata ollakseen keskinkertainen kaikessa sen sijaan, että olisi hyvä jossain.



Niinpä. Lotta voi voittaa, jos reitti on ollenkaan kirinaisia suosiva. Ja aika usein MM-kisoissa reitit ovat sellaisia olleet. Hännisen voitonmahdollisuuksia en pidä kovin suurina, vaikka mäki kulkeekin Suomalaisittain ylivoimaisesti.

----------


## OJ

Kun olet olemattoman fillarimaan useita MM-mitaleita pokannut kansainvälisesti tunnettu stara, niin se "tarve" startata MM-kisoihin, vaikka menestysodotukset ovat vaatimattomat. Saa tietty olla sitä mieltä, että pitäisi treenata radan vaatimuksien mukaan, mutta näin maallikon silmään vaikuttaisi olevan parempi olla puuttumatta toimivaan malliin. 

En ole yllättynyt jos Hänninen on perjantaina keulaporukassa finaalin koittaessa kun näkyy kuljettavan mäkisissä proffakisoissakin. Jos on mies miestä vastaan kisaamista vähemmillä joukkuetaktiikoilla, niin voi olla nimi aika korkealla tuloslistalla.

----------


## AxHu

Kypärännonoston arvoinen kausi Dumoulinille, vaikka 2. sijasta on saanut 'nauttia' jo pari kertaa.
Pitänyt todella hyvin yllä tasonsa pitkin kautta ja taisi olla isokin tavoite MM tällekin kaudelle? 
Ilmeensä oli kyllä kuvaava TT:n maalissa, Ei muistaakseni ihan samoilla fiiliksillä toisia 2-sijoja pokannut.

----------


## Munarello

^Juu, tokihan puolustava mestari lähtee voittoa hakemaan. TdF:n jälkeen ei vissiinkään juuri kilpaillut joten tavoite on ollut selkeästikin eilisessä. Haastiksessa tempon jälkeen kertoi kuitenkin, ettei mennyt hyvin ja raskasta oli. Liekö sitten alkukesän isot kisat vieläkin painavat? Esim myös Giron ja TdF:n ajanut Froomehan ei ollut lainkaan mukana. Muuten... jos Dennis olisi ollut poissa niin olisihan ollut varsin niukalla erolla voitettu mitali.  :Leveä hymy: 

Aika viime tinkaan tuntuu muuten menevän lähtölistojen julkaisu. Esim huomisten lähtöjen listoja ei ole tässä vaiheessa vielä julkaistu:
https://www.innsbruck-tirol2018.com/en/start-lists/

----------


## erkkk

> ja höpöhöpö, ei se ole reitin vika. Mäkinen maasto oli ainakin mulle aina etu; lähinnä siksi että se oli muille ei-etu. Toi on ihan höpöä että "reitti ei sovi minulle", pitää reenata reittiä varten eikä selitellä. Piste.



Tuliko paljonkin napsittua voittoja kv-kisoista vuoristossa? Ei mitään selittelyjä sitten.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Niinpä. Lotta voi voittaa, jos reitti on ollenkaan kirinaisia suosiva. Ja aika usein MM-kisoissa reitit ovat sellaisia olleet. Hännisen voitonmahdollisuuksia en pidä kovin suurina, vaikka mäki kulkeekin Suomalaisittain ylivoimaisesti.



Minä luotan Jaakkoon. Mitaliainesta on mies 👍
Mitä tulee Lottaan niin vuosi sitten päätti ettei aja maantietä ollenkaan. Viivin valinta muutti tilanteen. Joskin aa n pettymys sai hetkeksi toiselle mielelle. (Keskari siinäkin oli kuitenkin 43.5, eli hyvää kansallista tasoa. Tosin Mäntsälän 9 päivää ennen tätä ajettu 44.7 oli tavoite.)
Viiviä kannattaa tukea kaikin mahdollisin keinoin.
Nämä jutut pitää aina toimia molempiin suuntiin.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Täysin totta edellä lainattu, tasan samaa mieltä



Palkka tulee sprintterin roolista tallissa.
Se on ammattina ja siihen harjoitellaan.
Hollanti yms iso maa, jossa on valita porukka, ei sprinttereitä tuonne laita. Meillä ei ole valinnan varaa vaan.
Vaihtoehtona olisi ollut lähettää vain Jaakko.
Tosiasia on, ettei meillä ole ketään joka ajaa tuon reitin kärkiporukassa maalin. Historiasta löytyy Pia Sundstet.
Mutta Lotalla on kolme MM mitalia. Onhan se luuseri joo 🤗

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Ei ole Evenepoel tästä maailmasta, ei.

----------


## Rosco

Eniten hämmästyttää ku ukkeli sanoi ajaneensa 1,5v pyörällä vasta kilpaa ja käytännössä voittanut kaiken tällä kaudella..  :Leveä hymy:  ITT ja Roadrace. Hattua nostaa.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Itseltäni jäi viimeiset parhaat palat näkemättä. Viimeksi kun katsoin niin Evenepoel oli jäänyt isoon kasaan ja lähti ajamaan karkulaisia kiinni ja saikin. Ei näköjään energia varannot takaa-ajoon huvenneet, pikemminkin päinvastoin...näköjään.

----------


## buhvalo

Näytti kuin pintakaasulla pudotti saksalaisen viimeiseen nousuun. Huikeaa, kai.

----------


## Jabadabado

> ja höpöhöpö, ei se ole reitin vika.



Eipä tuolla miestenkään puolella taida sprintterit kauheasti tän vuoden maantiekisaa viedä kun reitti on noin mäkinen/vuoria sisältävä. Lotta, kuten muutkin sprintterityyppiset kuskit tarvitsisivat tasaisemman reitin. Tosin kyllähän sinä tämän tiesit. 

Hienoa kuitenkin että Lotta pyörsi päätöksen ja lähtee mukaan maantiekisaan, mistä sitä tietää vaikka kohdalle osuisikin superpäivä ja tulisi hyvä ajo ja päätös kaudelle positiivisissa merkeissä eikä tarvitse lopettaa kautta tempon pettymykseen.

----------


## PatilZ

Kyllä on ihan epätodellisen huikea kaveri tämä Evenepoel. Jäbä ei vaan voittanut, se murskasi muut. Eikä se edes tarvinnut hirveesti apuja joukkuetovereilta. Aivan käsittämätön suoritus.

----------


## Jabadabado

Tuo Remco on kyllä hurja, saa nähdä mitä tuosta vielä tuleekaan. Quickstepillä on todellinen timantti käsissään.

----------


## FP3

> Palkka tulee sprintterin roolista tallissa.Se on ammattina ja siihen harjoitellaan.Hollanti yms iso maa, jossa on valita porukka, ei sprinttereitä tuonne laita. Meillä ei ole valinnan varaa vaan.Vaihtoehtona olisi ollut lähettää vain Jaakko.Tosiasia on, ettei meillä ole ketään joka ajaa tuon reitin kärkiporukassa maalin. Historiasta löytyy Pia Sundstet.Mutta Lotalla on kolme MM mitalia. Onhan se luuseri joo 🤗



Tarkoituksenani ei ole missään tapauksessa aliarvioida Lottaa, päinvastoin, hän on tasan ainoa maailmalla viime vuosina menestynyt suomalainen pyöräilijä, siitä 10+. Tarkoitin kommentilla lähinnä sitä, että vaan niin usein syytellään olosuhteita yms. jo etukäteen. Toivotaan meidän naispyöräilijöille (joita on kisoissa 2, eikö niin?) toki parasta menestystä ja tsemppiä.

----------


## paaton

Eihän tuo ole mitään olosuhteiden syyttelyä. Sprintteri nyt ei vaan pärjää mäessä. Jos tuon kertoo, niin ei se ole valittamista. Totuus vaan.

Mutta ennen kaikki oli kovempia. Siniset villasukat jalassa oltaisiin voitettu tempo  missä vaan. Treeniä vaan.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Tarkoituksenani ei ole missään tapauksessa aliarvioida Lottaa, päinvastoin, hän on tasan ainoa maailmalla viime vuosina menestynyt suomalainen pyöräilijä, siitä 10+. Tarkoitin kommentilla lähinnä sitä, että vaan niin usein syytellään olosuhteita yms. jo etukäteen. Toivotaan meidän naispyöräilijöille (joita on kisoissa 2, eikö niin?) toki parasta menestystä ja tsemppiä.



Tuossa lueskelin yhtä juttua helmikuulta. Tavoitteena oli saada mäennousukukyä paremmaksi. Ja itse asiassa on saatukin. Klassikkokuskiksi Lotasta voi olla. Mutta kylmä totuus on, ettei tuo MM reitin tapainen maasto koskaan tule olemaan vahvuus.
Tuollainen kannattaisi jättää ajamatta ja ilmoittaa siitä jo vuosi ennen, niin kuin Lotta jopa yritti.
Mutta maan pyöräilylle se kuitenkin on iso juttu, että ajaa.
Esim Jaakko ei tänään saanut mitään huoltoautoa, kun ollaan pieni maa. Neutraalin varassa on. 
On hyvin todennäköistä, että Viiville järjestyy Lotan kautta.
Nämä ovat monipiippuisia juttuja.

----------


## kp63

Nopeilla soluilla kiritään ja hitailla tempoillaan. Ei onnistu oikein MM tasolla samalta hlöltä. Kuskit tietävät omat ja muidenkin mahkut kun reitti on julkaistu. Se joka väittää näitä MM reittejä kiritykeille sopiviksi kun vaan vähän reenaa mäkeä ei kyllä tiedä paljoa kestävyysurheilun perusteista ja tän päivän erikoistumisesta.

----------


## paaton

No nyt sveitsiläiset yrittävät liian hienoa. Hatka tulee kiinni, kun eivät malttaneet ajaa porukalla edes viimeiseen mäkeen asti.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Hänninen vielä hyvin mukana.

----------


## Esa S

Olin vähän pihalla kun kirjoitin aiemmin Hännisestä, luulin hänen osallistuvan miesten kisaan sunnuntaina. No seliseli  :Vink:

----------


## Jabadabado

Hänninen hienosti kolmen miehen kärkiryhmässä, Belgian kaveri yrittää tiputtaa mutta Hänninen seuraa helposti. Mitalin makua ilmassa.

Tosin takaa-ajajat on vielä tuntumassa.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Viimeistä kertaa iso nousu ja Hänninen kärkikolmikossa mukana. On ajanut taktisesti hyvin, ei turhaa höntyilyä. Laskussa varmaan porukkaa tulee enemmän mukaan, pitäisi olla siinä pienessä loppukinkamassa terävyyttä jos haluaa pärjätä. Tai siis johan tuo nyt jo voidaan pärjäämiseksi lukea. Chapeau!

Edit: Ei muuten ole aero tuckista jälkeäkään takaa-ajoryhmässä, kun taas Hänninen poraa hyvinkin pientä reikää ilmaan. Tässähän innostuu.

----------


## Jabadabado

Viekö sveitsiläisen isku kultaan kun iski alamäkeen? Hänninen koittaa ajaa kiinni.

Ero näyttää riittävältä, noin 10s Hänniseen ja belgialaiseen.

Näyttää vahvasti mitalilta. Pronssia tuli, Hänninen avasi kirin liian aikasin ja hyytyi pikkasen ennen maalia.

Sveitsin Mark Hirschi otti selvästi kultaa, tosin olisi varmaan vienyt myös kirin.

----------


## Esa S

3.!
Eli ei voittanut  :Vink:

----------


## Laroute

Se oli siinä! Mahtavaa Hänninen!

----------


## Munarello

Mitaallikaffen paikka. Aivan mahtavaa!

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Tämä korkkaa oluet. Hyvin ajettu Hänniseltä.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Stn mä uskoin Jaakkoon 💪💪

----------


## Pohje

Oluen paikka, kova jätkä

----------


## Esa S

Sveitsiläisen ratkaisun paikka: juuri ennen alamäen jyrkentymistä terävä isku ja heti vaakaputkelle istumaan, mutkista huolimatta. Siinä ei kovin paljon peesiä anneta takanatulijoille, jos vaan on pieni rako saatu aikaiseksi.

----------


## Miha

Aivan mieletön ajo Jaakolta!!!

----------


## ilmora

Jokohan sitä saisi katsella ensi vuonna taas suomalaista World Tour-tason kuskia?

----------


## Paolo

Onnea Jaakko!!
Tänään teit historiaa!!!

----------


## Kommuutteri

Onpa nannaa! Hyvä Jaakko, hyvä Suomi!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OJ

> Stn mä uskoin Jaakkoon 



Sama täältä suunnalta. Valitettavasti kaikki striimit on blokattu täällä Trumplandiassa.

----------


## Teemu H

Suomi on pyöräilyn suurmaa! MM-kisoista tulee joka vuosi mitaleja, vissiin kolmas kerta jo peräkkäin  :Leveä hymy: 

Kisan aikana UCI-kanavan selostajan mukaan "Jaakko Hänninen is not so well known to the cycling world".
Nyt asiaan taisi tulla muutos kertaheitolla.

----------


## pulmark

Onnittelut Jaakolle ! Hyvässä nosteessa UCI tilastoissa (472.) , kun pisteitä ropisi tänään 125. Taakse jää mm. Igor Anton, Van Emden, Daniel Oss, Joe Dombrovski:

https://www.procyclingstats.com/rider/jaakko-hanninen
https://www.procyclingstats.com/rank...yFilter=Filter

----------


## vakevves

Jaakko team Sky:hin Froomen seuraajaksi. Mäki nousee sekä asenne on kohdallaan. Pikkutallien tarjouksiin ei kannata langeta.

----------


## SoliDude

Onnittelut Jaakolle, hienoa!

----------


## Lehisj

Liikuttava hetki Turunkin suunnassa - pyörälilyä on tullut seurattua pitkän kaavan mukaan jo vuosia - Vastarannan Jukan M-18 MM-mitallikin on hienosti muistissa. Niin ja tietysti Lotan upeat ajot - hänen ihastuttavasta ajoseurastaan ja muutenkin fiksusta seurastaan olen myös saanut nauttia useammankin kerran yhteisillä lenkeillä.

Mutta Jaskan tekemisen pongasin jo muutama vuosi sitten, kun Liedon CC-SM-kisoissa ajettiin samassa lähdössä. Jaska tietysti varvasi tällaisen M-50 sarjalaisen huru-ukon alta aikayksikön. Myös TS-kortteliajon irtiajovoitto jokunen vuosi sitten vakuutti kaverin kyvyistä ja uskosta ajaa isoistakin voitoista.

Joskun on tuntunut, että tämä päivä ei koskaan tule kun suomalainen kuski haastaa tiukassa mäkikisassa tosissaan ja tänään se tuli.

Ps. Ja oli Joonakin kova takavuosina ylämäissä

----------


## Grandi66

Shampanjatjat Jaakon kunniaksi, melkein kotikylä miäs. Naapuripitäjä.

Lähetetty minun K10000 Pro laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Köfte

Erinomaista työtä! Jonkinlaiset odotukset olivat, ei ihan tätä.
Täytyypä kaivella kuvaformaattia netin syövereistä.

----------


## ezki61

Olin katsomassa Jaakon ajoa Innsbruckissa, maalisuoralla. Lähellä oli Tacxin katos, jossa pystyttiin katsoa kisaa livenä. Ihmettelivät kovasti kuka suomalainen siellä kolmantena polkee. Piti vähän puustata, ettei ole mikään turha jäbä.  Loppusuoralla Jaakko aloitti loppukirin noin 250m ennen maaliviirua, ehkä noin 50m liian aikaisin. Jolloin voimat ei riittänyt loppuun asti, vaan belgialainen pääsi vielä uudestaan loppussa ohitse.

----------


## MakeK

Onnea myös Kuopion suunnalta! Mahtava ajo🥉
Muutama KOM napsahti matkalla... mm. tuo Innsbruckin kierros. Mielenkiintoista miten kestää huomisessa kisassa.



www.tahkomtb.fi
www.kuopys.fi

----------


## villef

Pakko myöntää etten Suomen taktiikkaa nyt ihan ymmärrä.. Jos tarkoitus oli että Lotta auttaa Viiviä tekemään hyvää kisaa, niin olisin sen paremmin nähny tapahtuvan juomaa hakemalla ja pitämällä tuulelta suojassa mutta hyvissä asemissa (jonka siis Lotta todella osaa ja joka ei varmasti tuossa Pelotonissa ole amatöörikuskille helppoa)..

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Pakko myöntää etten Suomen taktiikkaa nyt ihan ymmärrä.. Jos tarkoitus oli että Lotta auttaa Viiviä tekemään hyvää kisaa, niin olisin sen paremmin nähny tapahtuvan juomaa hakemalla ja pitämällä tuulelta suojassa mutta hyvissä asemissa (jonka siis Lotta todella osaa ja joka ei varmasti tuossa Pelotonissa ole amatöörikuskille helppoa)..



Niin, tai sitten on tarkoitus pitää peloton rauhallisena. Usein niin käy, kun tulee irtiotto.

----------


## Miha

Onko Viiviä näkynyt kuvissa ollenkaan...?

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Onko Viiviä näkynyt kuvissa ollenkaan...?



 kyllä  vilahti pelotonin keskivaiheilla jossain kohtaa

----------


## Paolo

> Onko Viiviä näkynyt kuvissa ollenkaan...?



Ainakin onnistui kiertämään liikenteen jakajalle syntyneen kasan jossain kisan keskivaiheilla.
Siinä näkyi pariinkin kertaan. Myös jossain nousussa pongasin.

----------


## buhvalo

> Miesten RD:stä vetokuponki sisään hyvissä ajoin,  puolimäkijalalliselle irtiottajalle pieni paperi.



Tovin jälkeen näennäissivitysken ja netin ääreen. Kova veto Hänniseltä.  Onnittelut kovimmasta lajin suomalaisesta miessuorituksesta ever.

ps.  toistaiseksi kaikki on mennyt pitkästä irto-otosta, huomenna vähän  jänneppää. Kukaan ei halua vetää Alaplihippeä tai Yatesia loppumäkeen,  eikä Ranska tai GB siihen kykene...

----------


## buhvalo

15 minuuttia tässä vaiheessa tarkoittaa sitä että joka kierroksella pääjoukon pitää kiivetä jo kohtuu kovaa.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Karkulaisten vauhti tuskin kestää loppuun asti mikä helpottaa ainakin hivenen pääjoukon urakkaa.

----------


## Munarello

Reilu 55km jäljellä kun GvA lähti sen näköisesti, että nyt mennään ns tosissaan.

Edit: Eipä tullut siitä mitn, mutta mitä tekee Valkreeni?  :Hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

Valverde, voi h*tti. Melkein jo syy olla katsomatta pyöräilyä ensi kaudella.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Oli viihdyttävä kisa, komea loppunousu ja ennalta-arvattava loppulasku.

Entinen douppaajahan tuo Valverde on, mutta itse olen vuosien mittaan alkanut fanittaa häntä. Lusi tuomionsa ja on nyt monta monta vuotta kisannut muiden seassa ja saanut varmasti oman osansa testeistä. Todella kovaa ja tasaista tulosta tehnyt aina, vaikka vahvuudet ja heikkoudet ovat kaikkien tiedossa. Kyllä hänelle tuon paidan suo, ja tunteenpurkaus maalissa oli hieno nähdä.

Ainakin tulee näyttämään tyylikkäältä sateenkaaripaidassa, ja ehkä voittamaankin jotain.

Hirvittävä määrä ennakkosuosikkeja tai muuten ns. kovia kuskeja vaan sanoi että pop, kun mäki oli ajettu tarpeeksi monta kertaa.

----------


## Herman

^+1
Meni kauan, että "hyväksyin" hänet käryn jälkeen, mutta kuluneiden vuosien aikana lienen pehmennyt ja hänelle jos kenelle tuon paidan suon.

----------


## pulmark

^ Valverdelle viimeinkin voitto MM, vaikkei jaksakaan innostua enää hänestä. TOP3 sijoituksia MM vaikka muille jakaa. Kuitenkin mukava kisa katsoa ja samoin mukavaa että voittaja vaihtuu.

----------


## buhvalo

Valverdessa ongelma on uskottavuus, D-pannan jälkeen on absoluuttiset tulokset on nousseet. Eikä se enää ollut nuori doping jäähyn aikana, saatikka nyt mestarina. Vitsi siinä missä Hornerin Vuelta. 
Espanja ajoi kuitenkin fiksun kisan. Italia taisi ajaa aivan väärällä taktiikalla,kun kapteenia ei lopulta löytynyt. Ja Kolumbia ei tainnut ajaa lainkaan, tai sitten niillä vielä Vuelta painoi jaloissa. Nairon ohjelma ainakin kova, kun tour ja vuelta peräkkäin.

----------


## TERU

Noihin "vippaskonsteihin" on jo tottunut yhden ja toisen kuskin kärähtäessä lajissamme.

Valverden taktisesti älykäs ajo kisoissa on miellyttänyt viime vuosina. Joukkueen voimaa tällä kertaa ja hyvä ajotaktiikka lopussa toi voiton. 
Etäonnittelut täältäkin!

----------


## Paolo

20135-nousuajat-vertailussa-u23-pronssia-ottanut-jaakko-hanninen-polki-mm-maantieajon-nousun-kovempaa-kuin-miesten-maantieajon-karkimiehet

Aikamoinen kaveri on tuo Jaakko!

----------


## kukavaa

Tyhmää että suomen ajopaita on muutettu noin rumaksi :Irvistys: 
Ennen oli paremmin.

----------

